# 1.8t AEB misfire/sputtering



## SirVaka (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey! Lately i have had some issues with something that doesnt quite seem like a misfire, seems more like something is holding the power back. The car is fine to drive if im not hard on the gas pedal, but when i try to make boost it starts to shake and stutter, like im hitting the rev limiter or something. If i go WOT and ignore the shaking/stuttering im only able to produce ~7 psi (was holding ~18 psi before) while the car shakes violently. Any ideas?

Things i have done.
Brand new MAF
Brand new spark plugs
New crankcase breather tube(old one was torn in half)
New turbo actuator(?)
Changed all the braided vacuum hoses
Looked all over the place for leaks
Obd2 scan, no codes, no cel.

1999 Audi a6 1.8t AEB.


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

SirVaka said:


> Hey! Lately i have had some issues with something that doesnt quite seem like a misfire, seems more like something is holding the power back. The car is fine to drive if im not hard on the gas pedal, but when i try to make boost it starts to shake and stutter, like im hitting the rev limiter or something. If i go WOT and ignore the shaking/stuttering im only able to produce ~7 psi (was holding ~18 psi before) while the car shakes violently. Any ideas?
> 
> Things i have done.
> Brand new MAF
> ...


Check your Coil Packs, they're prone to go out on the 1.8t. Do some research on it.


----------

